# Favorite bait/ lure for YFT



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

What's yall's favorite lure or bait for yellowfin tuna?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

depends.......certain times a shakey bait....certain times live bait....certain times chunks o' meat.......It all depends on this situation.....

George


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ya that's a very broad question. depends if they're eatin small baits; bustin on top; holdin down deep; preferring chunks; etc. etc. etc.


my favorite method for catching them would be either the kite or the popper-BASS STYLE baby


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah I guess this would depend on favorite way or most productive. I of course love nothing more than getting one on a popper but day in and day out a good chunk line or live hardtail is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

A live hardtail under the kite is awsome to watch!!!!!!

George


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

frenzy popper for topwater



naked weighted med. ballhoo on the troll



8" bridled hardtail for live bait (either free lined, on da kite, or on da downrigger)



fresh caught bo-bo's, kings, or obamafin's for chunking


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

obmafins..... bahaha


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Kings for YFT bait? I've never heard of that you talking as chunk bait?


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (4/21/2009)*
> 
> fresh caught bo-bo's, kings, or obamafin's for chunking


yep.... we used those alot earlier this year


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks...that makes more sense to me than using BFT...as I like to eat BFT more than kings !


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah definitely! i think its pretty much just a matter of using what your catching at the time.... we just happened to be catching a lot of kings earlier this year where the tuna were.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

you can get some sick strip baits out of some 20lb kings. we werent cutting em into "chunks" more like the shape of a cigar minnow. burying an 7/0 circle on 80flouro. NASTY i think ya'll mustve been over there with us joey. we mustve caught over 50 kings the few trips we went out. not to mention donated millions of circle hooks.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah yeah yeah.... you prolly right ha.... we would drag across the hill when we first got out there to see what we could do on thetrolland as soon as we marked fish every line would go off.... occasionally a good fish... but mostly kings. If I were an SKA type of guy I think I would definitely be fishing there.


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

My personal favorite bait is a lively hardtail or threadfin under my SFE kite! Amazing visual bite and a fun way to fill the box!


----------

